# rod repair



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a Penn Captiva spinning rod that has broke where you attach the reel to. The attachment is not broken but the section that you screw in the reel to the clips has broke loose so when the reel is set on the rod it does nothing but spin because the section has broke or come loose. Didnt know if anyone had any tips on how to repair or any glue or apoxy that could be used to hold this piece in place. I guess I could use the old faithful duct tape and just wrap it on both ends to each section of rod if it comes down to it. I know this isnt the most expensive rod in the world but have had for awhile and would like to continue to catch fish with it. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

If the whole reel seat is spinning around you can try drilling several holes into the seat and injecting epoxy into it. This is not the best method but it can work and will not require you to strip off the rear grip. 

Just drill 3 or 4 small holes into the reel seat in the section the reel foot covers. Make sure not to go too deep to avoiding damaging the blank.

Inject epoxy into the holes while spinning the whole reel seat around the blank to coat everything with epoxy. Re-align the reel seat and tape it in place to dry.

This might give you several more years of use if you get a good bond but it will probably fail again down the road.


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. So I guess some good super glue around each end probally wouldnt hold I guess?


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

you might get a better response here: Rod-Plug-Rig-building I have little to no experience with repairing this sort of stuff other than some rod tips. I've watched a few videos on youtube, and if you really like the rod, you could rip the cork off the bottom, remove the reel seat and re-epoxy it, then put some cork back on I guess. Or build it up somehow and use cork tape...


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

kbgamecock said:


> Thanks for the info. So I guess some good super glue around each end probally wouldnt hold I guess?


Nope that will not hold the seat on. You need to bond the whole inner surface of the reel seat back to the shims or arbors on the blank.

The only way to ensure a good bond is to strip the rear grip and reel seat. Remove all glue and arbors down to the bare blank. Build new shims and re epoxy the seat to the blank. You will also have to put a new rear grip on.


----------

